# Album for Trismegistus



## Fanna (Sep 23, 2020)

Here ya go.

(yeah... best post in history)


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 24, 2020)

Please explain your post a little more before attaching an unknown file.
Hermes Trimegistus? Thoth?
Thank you!


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 24, 2020)

This was a request by me, a zip folder with various photos of Egypt. I am locking the thread, feel free to download it as it has some great images.


----------

